# 1 fish, 2 fish, Redfish eats a Bluefish (Pickens 4/28 Morning)



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Tried to go yesterday afternoon but the current was so bad I couldnt keep anything down so I got up before daylight and hit the beach around 5:30. 

Put out a surf setup with peeled shrimp and then put a half a mullet out on my light shark rig just past the bar. After about 10 minutes, I got a hit on the surf rod and I pulled in a pup dogfish or some kind of shark (please ID). I got him untangled and set him free and re cast with fresh shrimp.

Not 5 min later I get another hit on the surf rod and ended up with a 14 inch bluefish on the shrimp. I decided to use it as bait on the shark pole. I cut it in half (Yes just a moment ago I looked up bluefish regs and saw I shouldnt have cut it in half but it was too late I knew the 12 inch min size but didnt know I couldnt cut it) and after about 15 mins in the water, I got a run on the blue head. I ended up not hooking up.

I got the head back out there and then ended up catching a small remora back on the surf pole. After releasing it, I went to check the shark pole and the line was so slack it was drifting away in the current. I quickly reeled it and it had seriously come about 40 yards towards the beach. I reeled it all the way in and the bait and my leader were all chewed up.

I put the other half of the blue on (about a 1 pound 8 inch chunk) and waited. Meanwhile, I caught an undersized pomp on the surf rod. Finally the rod with the blue on it gets a good run. I end up hooking up and thought I had a small shark on there but after about 15 min, I found this nice Bull Red on the other end. I safely released it and called it a day.


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmm looks like a shark to me but not sure what kind. Wow you had alot of action. I had a shark, at least what I thought was a shark, hit my peeled shrimp the other day and he frayed/cut my line before I landed him. I'm sure it was a small shark like yours. After examining my line it was all frayed like 4' from the cut. How big was the one in the pic?


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Also word of caution, I was in waist deep water (3') casting out this morning and I happened to look to my right and there was a 6-7' bull shark coming right at me. He was only 15' away! He was a fatty, probably 250. I tried 'running' back to shore and luckily he turned away from me. Always be aware of your surroundings. He was huge and it was pretty scary


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Destin Red said:


> Also word of caution, I was in waist deep water (3') casting out this morning and I happened to look to my right and there was a 6-7' bull shark coming right at me. He was only 15' away! He was a fatty, probably 250. I tried 'running' back to shore and luckily he turned away from me. Always be aware of your surroundings. He was huge and it was pretty scary


if its clear water he will turn away everytime. 

if its murkey then be worried. 

thats why we don't hear of many shark bites around here cause the water clarity. on the atlantic side where its murky the sharks make a lot of mistakes thinking you are a school of baitfish


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Destin Red said:


> Also word of caution, I was in waist deep water (3') casting out this morning and I happened to look to my right and there was a 6-7' bull shark coming right at me. He was only 15' away! He was a fatty, probably 250. I tried 'running' back to shore and luckily he turned away from me. Always be aware of your surroundings. He was huge and it was pretty scary


Yeah there probably would have been a brown trail behind me while I was trying to walk on water!
I've only had 2 experiences where I've seen sharks while at the beach fishing/swimming and that's all I care to have. I'm a big chicken whe. It comes to sharks


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, lots of action for sure. Sounds like a blast! Thanks for sharing


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

andrethegiant said:


> Yeah there probably would have been a brown trail behind me while I was trying to walk on water!
> I've only had 2 experiences where I've seen sharks while at the beach fishing/swimming and that's all I care to have. I'm a big chicken whe. It comes to sharks


i see them all the time in destin, almost everytime i have been at the beach i have seen at least one, around the jetties are terrible i counted 12 on the waverunner one day.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

andrethegiant said:


> Yeah there probably would have been a brown trail behind me while I was trying to walk on water!
> I've only had 2 experiences where I've seen sharks while at the beach fishing/swimming and that's all I care to have. I'm a big chicken whe. It comes to sharks


 As a former beach lifeguard/paramedic I should let you know that MOST of the time water clarity has a lot to do with it. But, in 2 fatal shark attacks 2001 and 2005 the water was very clear. Watch your surroundings. Just in case....remember direct pressure and elevation if it is a limb.
Tony


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you been picking up many blues, or was he an oddball?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

so_ill said:


> Have you been picking up many blues, or was he an oddball?


First one I have caught this year and he hit a dead shrimp on a pomp rig.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

redfishing said:


> i see them all the time in destin, almost everytime i have been at the beach i have seen at least one, around the jetties are terrible i counted 12 on the waverunner one day.


I bet the waverunner's not rated for that kind of load, check your coastguard plate.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

You should have cut the red in half and seen what you would have caught then.


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------

